# How to Apply Multiple EOI for 190 Subclass



## Waqas738 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello guys,

Can anyone explain how to apply for multiple EOI for 190 Subclass.I have already put one for NSW state one month ago.I want to apply for Victoria also with 60 points total.
Please share the method and also processing time these days?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Waqas738 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can anyone explain how to apply for multiple EOI for 190 Subclass.I have already put one for NSW state one month ago.I want to apply for Victoria also with 60 points total.
> Please share the method and also processing time these days?


Its the same process as you have done for NSW

Start a new application and Just give another email id thats all and this time enter Victoria

Cheers


----------



## Waqas738 (Jun 8, 2017)

How many EOI can I put?. Is there any restriction on numbers of EOI.i am afraid the data on different EIO will be matching.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Waqas738 said:


> How many EOI can I put?. Is there any restriction on numbers of EOI.i am afraid the data on different EIO will be matching.


They will have the same basic data but the states will be different 
so it doesn't matter

You should not have duplicate EOIs for the same state and same ANZSCO Code
Other then that there is no restriction on the number of EOIs you can lodge



Cheers


----------



## johnty980 (Nov 5, 2015)

i have got nomination from SA but didn't apply yet. Can i creat another EOI for NSW in this time?


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

I applied for both 189 and 190(NSW) in a single EOI.
But, I missed 190 invite as I didn't check my spam mails. It got expired too - checked it only after 3 months, my bad time.

It would be helpful to me if somebody clarifies:

whether I can create new EOI for 190-NSW?
whether 189 in my first EOI is still valid and will be considered for future rounds.

Thanks.


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

*Multiple EOI - Multiple Email id?*



newbienz said:


> Its the same process as you have done for NSW
> 
> Start a new application and Just give another email id thats all and this time enter Victoria
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Is it mandatory to file another EOI for other state with new EMAIL- ID, or Can I keep same email id in all EOI applications?


----------



## N Fonseka (Dec 23, 2021)

hi, i have submitted 2 EOI’s with 2 different agents for the same occupation for NSW190. Does that make any conflict in Skillselect?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

N Fonseka said:


> hi, i have submitted 2 EOI’s with 2 different agents for the same occupation for NSW190. Does that make any conflict in Skillselect?


It does
The EOI is in your name only. The agent is immaterial 
Withdraw one of the EOIs to avoid conflict in future 
Cheers


----------



## N Fonseka (Dec 23, 2021)

N Fonseka said:


> hi, i have submitted 2 EOI’s with 2 different agents for the same occupation for NSW190. Does that make any conflict in Skillselect?





NB said:


> It does
> The EOI is in your name only. The agent is immaterial
> Withdraw one of the EOIs to avoid conflict in future
> Cheers


thank you for reply, if i keep both of them will i get disqualified? Or will they not send any invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

N Fonseka said:


> thank you for reply, if i keep both of them will i get disqualified? Or will they not send any invite?


I can’t answer a hypothetical question
Ask it from the 2 agents that you have appointed 
Cheers


----------

